# San Diego Bareboat in April - weather question



## rhills (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi All,

My wife and I are travelling to the US in late April and May. For the first part of our trip we're visiting her relatives in San Diego and being experienced cruisers, we'd like to take them out for a day sail around San Diego.

Ideally, we'd like to book ahead so our relatives can organise time off work etc., but our experience here in Western Australia is that you'd have about a 40% chance of a perfect day and a 20% chance of a crap day, weather-wise, so it would be best to book less than 7 days in advance, once you had a forecast available.

Can anyone advise me what the weather is "generally" like for sailing during end-April/early May in San Diego? How reliable is it? Is there any good, freely available, online source of past climate data for the area (ideally wind, sea state and temperature)? I've had a quick look around NOAA and not found anything yet?

Cheers,

Rob Hills
Waikiki, Western Australia


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Weather around here has been awesome ( except the last couple days ) April/May should be no different, Clear, cool with winds around 5-15kts plus, plus outside

Call Mike or Tom @ Marina sailing


----------

